# By the Webway



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Autarch Gildor Charmoisen looked over the tactical map of the Ork system below his ship. Upon this desolate rock the crude Orks and Humans fought for control of the planet, his orders were to travel planetside and kill the Ork warboss before moving to a Imperial Guard held abandoned Webway portal which is rumored to have some ancient relics buryed nearby.
Acompanying him would be several Exarchs from different temples, Farseer Corallion and a lone ranger.

Shifting his vision to a map of the ship he observed his warriors as they made their preperations.

Maia Corralion
You are meditating in the lower levels of the ship along with your Warlocks, you may think on what the general feeling in each of the warriors minds at the moment or think on why you decided to join with Autarch Charmosien.

Kaelor Asmur
You have lost youself on the ship but stumbled across the command room where Autarch Charmosien is standing, you try to back away quietly but he looks up and fixs you with a glare, how shall you react now you can not leave?


Zallin Swarthin and Cirannost’Irel
You are sparring with each other using practice blades in a training cage in an otherwise empty room, you should get to know each other for now, you can stop sparring at anytime and leave the practice cages.
Your armour is outside on two different racks with your weapons hanging next to them.

Iknitos Hamhan and Shameir
You were both wandering the corridors of the craft when you walked into each other going around a corner, get back to your feet and you can either take offence or forgive the other.
Shameir since you are not wearing armour and Iknitos was you will be slightly worse for wear than him.

None of you know anyone else yet so find out about who you can.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaelor Asmur realised he had walked straight into the Autarch's private quarters. He responded quickly, stepping back respectfully.

"I did not mean to intrude, Autarch." he said, bowing low. "I must confess that I am lost in the ship. We Fire Dragons prefer to burn structures to molten slag rather than navigate their many corridors and chambers." he said, smiling slightly behind his armour. He wondered how his two apprentices had managed to find their way around.

Making to leave, Kaelor hesitated. "My lord," he said slowly, "I cannot help but wonder what it is we expect to find at the webway portal? The relics buried there could be artefacts of immense power... perhaps even from before the Great Cataclysm." he continued, fervently, "There could be eons of gathered knowledge, weapons, spirit stones of mighty warriors long-dead... maybe even..." realising what he had nearly said, Asmur caught himself. " All I'm saying is, perhaps we should consult the Farseers beforehand? The artefacts there might require delicacy that prior knowledge could reveal." He concluded.

He bowed again, before adding, "If there is any enemy armour, do not hesitate to call on us, Autarch. We take great pleasure in our work."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Naked. Alone. Isolated. All of these and more, they coursed through him in these moments. Autarch Gildor Charmoisen had told him to seek out the swooping hawk who was Zallin Swarthin, to engage him in a way he saw fit, without their armour. Such a notion now, it ate at Cirannost'Irel; the esteemed autarch might be wise and skilled but at the same time it appeared as though he had chosen to deliberatly display ignorance where one should never. For the smallest display of time, he had donned the armour of the exarch Mau'con'an and become one with his soul and of all of those who wore the armour before Cirannost'Irel. Without it, he now felt incomplete, stripped bare of all that he was.

Perhaps that was why he had lashed out at Zallin Swarthin, stabbing one of his own two blades into the ground and lifting the rest of his body up, one fluid motion that allowed him to drive a kick outwards and towards his now foe. It came as no surprise that the swooping hawk would dodge the feint, and that put Zallin where Cirannost wanted him. 

Completing the motion, Cirannost touched down on the ground for the briefest of moments, legs coiling to allow him the momentum to spring forward with both training blades. Why had they chosen to use such instruments? Zallin was an exarch just like he, both masters of the path of the warrior given different form. They could have, and should be, duelling as they truly were, not stripped bare as their former selves.

As he sprang forward, Cirannost struck out with his mind as well as his body; his time within the armour, the experience, memories, and abilities of the past wearers flowed into him and unlocked potential and mastery he previously did not possess. It had honed him in both body and spirit, and he knew to use both when he had to. *Stand down my warrior brother, your teachings leave you at a disadvantage here.* The mental words like lances from his mind to his opponents.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

The air seemed different down in the lower decks, almost tranquil and uplifting, yet slightly tense. The atmosphere didn't seem to have any explanation as to why it existed, except that it may be originating from a particular room.

There was a gentle blue corona around the Farseer, the immediate air seemed alive with energy, multiplied by the presence of her Warlocks sitting at either side of her.
Strange symbols constructed of wraithbone hovered around, orbiting the Farseer unconsciously as she sank deep within the depths of her own mind, changing course every so often.

Maia's mind swam in the tides of fate, sensitive to the ripples of the warp as she slowly examined the ebb and flow, discerning various things that held little to no meaning yet were incredibly important somehow.

Jocelyn, to Maia's right, sat in unease, her posture was subtly rigid and her thoughts weren't flowing as smoothly as one would expect.
Aurellius seemed rigid too but that was just how he was, the ever vigilant protector.
But Maia mentally drifted over her discontent warlock, discerning her unease came from Maia herself. Jocelyn was concerned for Maia, something troubled her and gave her cause to worry about Maia's well-being, but Maia chose not to scry any further.
She had to trust her warlocks above all else so they could perform with maximum effectiveness, if Jocelyn was uneasy, she'd either speak up or it would not be that important.

Besides, she could sense others in the fates closely entwined with her own, on this very ship, if she focused on them she may be able to give herself a clearer picture of what was to come.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Zallin eye'd his opponent, the Striking Scorpion Exarch Cirannost'Irel. Autarch Gildor had ordered him to seek out Cirannost'Irel and duel him. Apart of him felt incomplete, dueling without his armor, but the Autarch knew best, and if he wished for this to be a test of the two, and not of the ancients, then so be it. He knew the Striking Scorpion exceeded his own abilities in the art of hand to hand combat. It almost seemed a mismatch to have these two profound warriors duke it out on the field of one's expertise. What did give Zallin an edge though was his speed. He had Trained for enturies in the art of Lightning quick attacks, and even without his wings, he could swoop across the field of battle faster than any other.

Zallin watched Cirannost intently. Time seemed to slow for Zallin whilst in the heat of battle, allowing him to be very aware of his surroundings. When Cirannost lashed out at him, the wisdom of the ancients flowed through his mind. Within milliseconds, hundreds of possible counter-moves had been filtered and one chosen. He quickly sidestepped and dodged Cirannost's attack. The move was almost to easy to dodge.

Sure enough, it was a feint attack, used to catch Zallin off guard. Cirannost'Irel had already attacked again with his blades and mind. Zallin raised his practice sword to fend off one of the blades, but the other landed it's blow. He tried to sidestep but the blade still managed to pound into his side, sending the pain of impact up his side and back.

At the same time, Cirannost's mental probe pierced though Zallin's mind. His words rang between his ears, *"Stand down my warrior brother, your teachings leave you at a disadvantage here."*

Zallin contemplated his words. He twisted his foot and leaped away from Cirannost, landing a few yards away from him. Zallin spun and bend his legs, facing Cirannost. sweat began to fall from his brow as he eyed the Striking Scorpion. His blade pointed downwards, and the middle and pointer fingers from his free hand rested apon the edge of the blade, as if to hold it down.

"Indeed, you do surpass me in the art of hand to hand combat. Though I ask you, do you think our enemies would stand down at just you asking?" Zallin spoke normaly, through his mouth. He waited a second, gauging Cirannost's expression before twisting his left foot inward a hair, the only indication of his attack.

With a flash, Zallin leaped to the side, landing two feet infront of Cirannost's left side. He raised his blade up as if to strike into his side, but again leaped sideways to Cirannost's right, arcing his blade in the process. Using the momentum from the arc to sweep the blade reversed at his right side, hoping to catch the Scorpion off guard with his quick demeanor.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Iknitos stood up and he looked at the one he bumped into. No armour, or weaponry. The man looked at Iknitos as if he didn't like him, like everybody did. It made Iknitos angry, though he didn't show it. Instead he'd try to act nicely. The guy he ran into would be the first to fully trust his aspect, but it was still worth a try..."_Apologies. I wasn't really focussing while walking around here._" he said.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Gildor saw Kaelor hesitate and then heard him speak "I have already consulted several Farseers about what we may find down there but none have been able to get a good idea of what there is, all however have been sure that it will be dangerous and probably of psychic realation" glancing at the screen he pulled up several screens then issued "Attention, all aspect warriors to teleport bays".

Walking around the centre he came to Kaelors side "When you leave here take your first left then follow the corridor to the end where you will find your aspect warriors just as lost as you were, then return here"

Maia Corralion
You realise that soon you will be leaving the ship so spend your time wisely, you could leave your chamber and try to find any of the others or you could hed straight for the teleport bays.

Kaelor Asmur
Follow the Autarchs orders, several crew members will be wandering the corridors that simply step out of your way and bow to you, when you reach your warriors, with them are two other warriors, a Swooping Hawk and a Warp Spider, you may interact with them how you see fit but you must get back to the Autarch quickly so you dont have long.

Zallin Swarthin and Cirannost’Irel
You both have been fighting for a long time and are begining to tire, although Irel is stronger Zallin is faster so is harder to hit, you finish in a stalemate, leave the practice cage, don your armour then you should assemble your warriors when the order to ready for teleport is issued.
You should find your warriors then head for the teleport bays, Zallin one of your warriors is with Kaelors fire dragons so you can interact with them if Kaelor dosnt get there first.
Irel both of your warriors were in the mess area but have hurryed towards your location and enter the room just as you finish the fight.

Iknitos Ill update you when Shameir has posted.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaelor Asmur listened intently, disappointed that the Farseers were unable to discern much about the artefacts, but excited that they would be pyschically attuned; most powerful artefacts were.

"Thank you, Autarch." he said, smiling slightly at the directions given to him, before bowing and walking out.

As he walked out the room, he saw a ghost of something shimmer to his right. Looking, he saw a long corridor ending with brass doors. He gasped as he recognised what it was.

"The Throne room of the Young King..." he said softly, terrified at what this might mean. He turned around hurriedly, turning left down and walking swiftly down the corridor.

Some crew bowed, some did not; none of it mattered, he had to focus on something else. The rune on the doors kept returning to him...a stone rune of ancient power...

He reached his aspect warriors. He did not know their names, and had yet to ask them.

"Hail, Dragons." said Kaelor, "My name is Kaelor Asmur." he saw the Swooping Hawk and Warp Spider.

"Ah, the Hawk and the Spider in the presence of two Dragons. An odd company, wouldn't you think?" he said, smiling. "I must catch up with you both later, I'm afraid... I have orders from the Autarch. Come on, my Dragons." he said.

The Fire Dragons stepped in pace with him, slightly behind him. Crew moved respectfully out of their way; _as they should,_ thought Kaelor.

Returning to the corridor, Kaelor dreaded what he would see. The rune on the doors remained, and a faint glow emanated from them just for an instant. _it must be my imagination._ Asmur thought.

Knocking on the Autarch's doors, Kaelor cleared his throat before entering. He bowed to the Autarch, his warriors folloiwng suit.

"You wished to see me, my lord?" he said.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Zallin leaped back from another attack, sweat beading down his face. While he was in mid air, the tie holding his hair up in a pony-tail came loose, letting his long locks fall down past his shoulders. his dark hair obscured most of his face. Zallin leaned down to grab the fallen tie, then stood straight up. "This contest is over. My tail feathers have fallen, and without them, I cannot fly. This ends in a stalemate, though I am sure if we where to continue, Your superiority in the arts of hand to hand would have beaten my flight." He bowed to the Striking scorpion, honoring their battle.

When he came up, he walked over to the weapon rack, setting the blade he had used down on the rack where he found it. Then he reached up and pulled his hair back into a pony tail, making sure it was tight. He secured it with the tie before dropping his hands, holding his chin high. He walked over and grabbed a towel to dry himself, though he longed to bathe. What was the point of getting clean, only to go into battle soon to get even dirtier?

Zallin made his way outside the Training room, nodding to the other Striking Scorpions as he made his way past them. They where odviously the men under the Exarch he had just faught. He thought that if they where as good as their Exarch in combat, then they would be very valuable allies. He donned his armor, which was colored the same blue as the sky. He unfolded and refolded his wings, making sure they where secured. When he slipped on his helmet, a sence of completeness washed over him. It was as if he was whole again. The Ancient set of armor fit Zallin perfectly.

He checked his Lasblaster, making sure the safety was on. He spoke with his mind to his sqad mates, _'Make your way to the Teleport bays, I will meet you both there. Make sure you are prepaired for battle, the day anyone has to wait on a Swooping Hawk is the day He Who Lusts consumes us all.'_ With that, Zallin made his way to the Teleport bay.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

A voice brought Maia from her reverie, her eyes slowly opened once more and she steadily got to her feet, picking up her ghosthelm and cradling it in her arms as she looked to her warlocks.
It was a little strange how Maia perceived things after dwelling into the fates, all the things she could calculate and predict, it was like she had limited precognition, an echo that preceded the noise. That fact wasn't all that useful, but it certainly gave a refined awareness of how all the little things could cause something, predictions and observations letting her accurately calculate probabilities of events occurring.

"Let us be off to the Teleport Bays," Maia said simply as she led the way, seeming to float the way she walked like waves of the warp carried her with strange gentleness.
"No revelations about the oncoming battle?" Aurellious queried as he followed her.
"Your presence alleviates the risk I would foretell, all other risks I shall deal with myself," Maia assured.
And quite frankly, that was all Aurellious needed to hear to content his mind, taking up his protective vigil once more.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Attention, all aspect warriors to teleport bays"_ The words poured into his mind mid swing, and Cirannost'Irel halted in an instant as did Zallin Swarthin. This duel was getting them nowhere and they both had to know it. Lowering his weapon, Zalling Swarthin bowed, _"This contest is over. My tail feathers have fallen, and without them, I cannot fly. This ends in a stalemate, though I am sure if we where to continue, Your superiority in the arts of hand to hand would have beaten my flight."_ Before gracefully making his way towards his armour; for whatever reason, the swooping hawk exarch favoured speaking rather than using his mind. Perhaps it was the doing of his aspect?

Two others entered as Cirannost and Zallin made to don their exarch armour, both averting their gaze not out of fear, awe, or respect, but to allow both warriors to return to what they now were, having given up who they were once they had become exarchs.

Once Zallin Swarthin had left, and Cirannost had once again become Mau'con'an again, only then did he acknowledge the other two striking scorpions. *Who else has autarch Gildor aligned to this cause?* His thoughts flowing along the currents of both warriors minds.

Their return told him much, though in returning with thoughts they were both forced to endure a portion of the minds and memories that threatened to swallow Cirannost forever. Fire dragons and one of the exiled, combined with the striking scorpions and swooping hawks. Subtlty, grace, destruction, and stealth were all present here, none of the clear-headedness of the Dire Avengers or the acrobatic finesse of the Howling banshees, nor the speed and determination of the Shining spears, steadfast determination of the Dark Reapers, or the deceptively cunning of the Warp Spiders.

*Come, the autarch has given his order and we shall meet it.* He thought before taking up his chainsabers and stalking from this place; his body making no noise. One of the first of the many things he had learned from his aspect, to make only the noise you desired others to hear.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Gildor had just finished attaching his wings and sword belt when Kaelor returned.
Beckoning for the to follow him Gildor exited his command room and headed for the teleport bays, as the Dragons fell in beside him he sensed the confusion in them as he traversed the winding corridors.

"I know you are confused warriors but be comforted that we will be planetside soon, and for now you shall have company" he remarked as he rounded a corner to find the Warp Spider Iknotis and the wanderer Shameir staring at each other.
"Both of you follow us, Iknotis call your warriors" he said while still moving.

Zallin Swarthin and Maia Corralion
You both arrive at the bays at the same time, the bay is a large round room with several pannels set into the floor (Think the new Star trek film) you could talk to and examine each other, One of Maias warlocks is staring intently at Zallin.

Kaelor Asmur, Iknitos Hamhan and Shameir
You are all together now, you may talk to anyone of the others including the Autarch or you could try to compare your warriors to the others, otherwise simply try to get to know each other for now.

Cirannost’Irel
Finding your way to the Teleport bays you come past a simple shrine of Khaine, you could pay your respects but he will expect blood, or you could just ignore it and arrive at the Teleport bays just after Zallin and Maia.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

As Zallin was entering the Teleporter bay, what he would assume was a Farseer and two Warlocks entered aswell. He eyed them for a moment before advancing to his two aspect Warriors. He looked them both before nodding to them, approving that they where the first ones in the Teleporter bay. "Remember, the hawk is alwas first to get it's prey." He said too his two aspect Warriors, they nodded. Zallin looked over at the Psykers. His keen eye catching the one who was staring intently at him. He watched him for a moment from under his helm, before returning to his Aspect Warriors. "Stand Majestic and Proud, like a true bird of prey. Let our allies know you are fearless and masters of the skies. Let them know that they have no reason to have fear from above, only reliance." His Aspect warriors nodded again. They spoke through the mind to each other. Zallin listened as it poured over into his own mind. To him, there was a time and place for such speech, but here, the spoken word was more powerful than the mental one. Zallin looked over at the Psykers once more


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaelor Asmur marched on, ignoring the other warriors. He needed to focus, and only the Dragons could be a part of the initial battle-rites.

"Come, my Dragons, let us join our flames together." he said softly. The young Fire Dragons obeyed, holding their fusion guns to Kaelor's firepike.

"Together, the enemies of the Eldar will be burned. We shall eliminate the enemy armour that stands in our way." said Kaelor, as the Dragons repeated after him.

"Now, to war!" Kaelor cried.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Flanked by the warriors of his aspect, Cirannost’Irel and the pair of striking scorpions stalked the wraithbone corridors of the vessel as they made way to the teleport bay, as the autarch had felt need to call it, with haste; but not so much as to be careless. Despite no object to cast any source of light, every corridor was brightly lit, the ship’s infinity circuit fueling the wraithbone with psychic energy to do that. Despite having grown up around such a thing all his life, Cirannost still could not keep from being amazed and this was echoed by the others within him; perhaps the feeling was not even his own.

Along the way, the trio encountered a coven to the god Khaine, the master of the Eldar way of war and the one to who Mau’con’an was bound to forever in one aspect. He did not stop, nor did the other striking scorpions, nor did they attempt saying anything to him. They paid their respects to the war god in their own way when they could bring death to those who threatened the Eldar. Mindless worship was not the way of the warrior, though the same could not be said of violence for some.

Leaving the coven be, the striking scorpions finally emerged within the chamber housing the gate that would take them to their destination. The place itself was massive, capable of transporting whole squads of warriors down below though not large enough for one of their vessels or other constructs. The other souls of his armour alerted Cirannost to the presence of other Eldar; the bright coloured wings of the swooping hawks giving away the exarch Zallin Swarthin and his warriors alongside a seer and her entourage.

Mau’con’an regarded them both through the cold lenses of his scorpion helm; the path of the seer was one of the most highly respected and regarded of all the many paths. One could see the possible future, and many had done just that to protect what Eldar remained like the great Eldrad Ultraan of craftworld Ulthwe. Mau’con’an was an ancient warrior, his spirit uncowed by such a being and easily overshadowing the slight awe of Cirannost. *Watch the seer and her guards, be mindful of all surroundings here.* 



Mau’con’an’s thoughts flowed into the minds of the two striking scorpions beside him. They did not flinch that time, for Mau’con’an was the first of the great Eldar to don the armour, when his mind was at the fore it could silence the others with ease though never take over completely as long as the wearer maintained a grip on his or her sanity.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Maia held herself with perfect posture, the air seemed quite tranquil around her telling that her mind was at ease, or at least she wanted everyone to think as much. She knew her duties to the Eldar, how much a comrade may look upon her hoping to find some kind of insight, some kind of sign about what was to come.
It was surprisingly one of the most difficult tasks Maia had ever encountered, deciding what to do, what to say, what not to say or do, all trying to return the feedback to the Eldar that would set them on the right course through Fate.
A simple twitch of her wrist could demonstrate restlessness, or even a full sentence in the extreme due to the language of the Eldar, either way it could provide the subtle 'crack' in the armour of morale that surrounded most of the Eldar, or if not that, something else.
This was her fate however, it was impossible to turn from this path now, she was too far swept up in the Fates to return to being a warlock or aspect warrior now.

Aurellious appeared to be at slight unease, staring quite adamantly at one of the Hawks, Maia contemplated for a moment reading his mind, but didn't usually do that lightly.
"Clear your mind Aurellious, you'll need it to guard me," Maia said quietly before lifting up her ghost helm and lightly seating it upon her head, clipping it on before drawing out a dozen wraithbone runes.
Each one was for a certain discipline over her mind, demonstrating the psychic powers she had perfected and was able to use freely.
Aurellious simply shifted his stance and took his gaze away from the Hawks, returning to his vigil.
_"I have my reservations about the Swooping Hawks, being unable to keep track of them has its disadvantages,"_ Aurellious's thoughts drifted into Maia's mind, he was more purposely broadcasting them her way so she didn't actually need to try.
Images of the Hawks amongst the group, and then the Hawks no longer amongst the group came from Aurellious's mind, his feeling of unease carried along with it.
_"I'll know where they are,"_ Maia assured, her thoughts entering Aurellious's mind in turn.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Iknitos gathered his squad. "_Tell us where we have to go, we won't have to make it take so long for us!_" he said to Gildor. One of his warriors laughed but was quickly silenced by a fierce headturn from Iknitos. Iknitos looked at the Fire Dragons. They could easily burn every warp spider to ash if they weren't careful with their warping and their aim on the enemy. Why would one be willing to burn the enemy if you could easily tear him apart with a monomolecular thread? No matter what kind of armour one wore: the thread would always find a way. Iknitos decided to keep his mouth shut and just look at Gildor. Waiting for the answer to his question.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

*Shamir finally speaks, the silent type due to his nature as an exile* "I too need my advance orders, and bear in mind if you think it it will be done, my warriors and I are beside you and wherever you need us at all times


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Gildor looked over his shoulder at Iknotis and Shameir "No need, we are here" he said as they rounded a final corner and emerged into the Teleport bays where Maia, Zallin and Cirannost'Irel already waited, "We will be arriving on the outskirts of the green-skin camp in a clearing in a large forest, when we arrive we shall be met by another aspect squad of the Dire Avengers who I sent planetside to clear a position for us to arrive in, take your positions" he ordered as he took his position on a pad, when all of the warriors were ready there was a bright flash and a momentery silence as they passed through the Webway.

When they emerged Gildor took a moment to adjust to his new surroundings then glanced around to see three Dire Avengers at the edge of the treeline, at the very outer edge of the camp a small colection of huts.

"Shameir take point there may be sentries kill any that you see, Illios, Zallin move up to the outer camp, Illios will take position behind that small ridge and keep up constant fire, when the Orks begin their charge Zallin and his warriors shall use their grenades first then skirt around the edges of the green-skins and continue to harry them with their rifles" he layed out the plan.

"When the Orks are fully engaged Cirannost, his squad and I shall charge from the left while Iknotis and his squad hold the right flank and fire into the combat or any reinforcements that may appear" Turning to Maia he respectfully said "You Farseer are free to take position any where you think best however Illios may need support in the early stages" seeing Kaelors questioning look, Gildor said "You Fire Dragon have a different duty to us, each f these minor camps usually has several armoured transports which may take the call for reinforcements, also their may be an armoured squad here so be watchfull"

Illios you advance to the Autarchs ordered position, you see a small camp fire with a dozen or so Orks surronding it, none are armed at the moment but the ones closest to their weapons are also the ones furthest away from your position, if you aim for the closest ones first then you may get another volley but then the orks may also get several shots off which while not all that dangerous may alert other Orks, if you aim for the further away Orks then you will get less shots off but it will take a few miniutes longer for other Orks to notice the fight. Your choice.

Maia position yourself where you think best: With Gildor and Cirannost to increase the damage of their charge but leaving Illios unprotected and having to hold their position alone?
With Illios, to give a stronger anvil but lessening the hitting power of the hammer?
Or maybe with Kaelor as they will be alone and may need protection from any Orks that reach them?
The others however will be moving around a lot so you will not be able to stay with them.

Kaelor you move to a Armour Depo containing half a dozen trukks, a battle wagon and most fearsome of all, a Stompa.
Although the Stompa is dangerous you must concern yourself with the swifter transports and anyway there are only enough orks to crew three trukks or the battle wagon, you must take out as many trukks as you can but be aware that the trukks will leave large fires and you will only have time for maybe six shots, if Maia joins you then you will have enough time too destroy all but the Stompa.

Shameir as you move you notice that there are indeed gretchin sentries, they are no match for you, there are three of them, all but one in range of your knife, kill them however you wish, once they are dead move to aid any way that you wish but if you kill the third with your knife then you may only help Kaelor.

Cirannost'Irel you make your way through the shadows of the camp encoutering several unwary Orks along the way, you could slay or ignore them, a second camp fire burns brightly with a particularly large Ork nob wearing huge Mega armour, standing over a beaten green-skin, as you watch, the bigger brute reachs down and breaks the smaller ones neck, some sort of dispute you think untill your thoughts are shattered by an explosion off to the west, probably Kaelor doing his work.
However as most of the Orks moved to investigate about two dozen linger, evade them as best you can untill you come out from between two huts down from Illios' position, wait for the Autarchs signal to attack however.

Iknotis you and your warriors use your teleport packs to move to a position opposite Cirannosts, while you wait for the Autarchs order to attack several Gretchin literally walk into you.
Deal with them.

Zallin you and your squad move to a position just behind Illios' in preparation for the combat, ready your weapons untill the Autarch orders the attack.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Iknitos saw the Gretchin comming.

"_Fan out! We can kill them without having a hard time!_" His squad did as he replied and Iknitos quickly powered up his power weapon. They already were within his warp range, but he waited. Then he warped right behind the 5 gretchin and killed 2 with one slash of his power weapon. And killed a third with a monomolecular thread. Then he warped away again. two of his squad finished the other two when he warped back. This wasn't even a challenge... But usually Gretchin only went to battle because of a herder. Where would that Ork be?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Illios waited patiently with his two fellow avengers for the Autarch and the rest of the small strike force. The second they stepped out of the webway Illios was prepared for the fight ahead, his power weapon in his hand the moment he saw the Autarch. He bowed to him before having a quick look over his fellow Eldar. Illios eyes moved from one aspect to another. Striking Scorpians, Swooping Hawks, Fire Dragons and Warp Spiders. He noticed a farseer among their ranks and pathfinders. Satisfied he turned to the job at hand. 

He moved his small squad to the ridge which Gildor had told him to shoot from. It provided a good arc of fire from its elavated position and good cover. Illios was sure that he could hold his position without any help, but would allow the Farseer to do what she wished, he couldn't stop her anyway. He noticed that the furthest group of orks were the closest to their weapons, so he spoke quietly to his men, _"Hit the farthest group first. We will get less shots off but that will stop the alarm from being raised for longer._" He waited their confirmations before he lined up the first ork and opened fire.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Zallin nodded at the Autarch's plan, it seemed sound enough. Through their mental link, his squadmates commned about the plan. Zallin quickly silenced them and made his way to the Webway Portal. Almost instantly, its power washed over him. The ability to travel thousands of kilometers in mere seconds tingled throughout his body. As soon as it had begun, it was over, leaving Zallin and his squadmates in a grassy clearing.

Almost immediatly, they set off, taking position behind the one called Illios on the ridge. He eye'd the camp from his position and readied his blaster. He also gripped his Grenades, as they would be the tool used to soften the orks up. He thought about who his ally would fire at first, the ones closest, or the furhter ones. The closer would ease the burdon for Zallin and his men, but the Farther would buy them more time. Illios made his decision.

The Dire Avengers opened fire on the farther of the orks. Zallin formulated the images of their attack in his head, they poured through so strongly into his allies minds, that those nearby who wern't Swooping Hawks might pick up on them. The Images concisted of the Hawks taking flight over the orks and dropping grenades, then preforming an arcing-corkscrew manuever to their right flank and laying down blaster fire, flying into the nearby forest, hopefully drawing the attention of the Orks so that the Dire Avengers can kill those remaining alive. 

The Green Light was given from his Squadmates as they spread their wings in preparation to take flight. They pressed the air downards and pushed off with their legs, leaving the ground in magnificant unison. Gravefully, they gained altitude and pushed forward, the images of their plan burning in their minds.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Maia had closed her eyes briefly as the teleportation took place, opening them once more to view the field upon which she had seen, hesitating for a moment as she listened to the Autarch.
The words echoed through her mind a few times like she was hearing them a few seconds before he said them, starting out as an incoherent mess and turning into a full sentence half way through, as such she was already thinking about the battle ahead.

She merely stood there in her trance for a moment, lifting up one hand that held the runes, letting them float out and take up an orbit around her as she slowly delved into the Fates.
"Such a crude device," Maia murmured as images of a Stompa flashed before her, she could feel a mass of energy in the Warp speaking of the Orks they would soon engage.
Without another spoken word, Maia started off towards some nondescript area of the soon-to-be battlefield, Aurellious instantly fell into step in front of her with his hands arrayed before him, emitting psychic energy that hazed the area, rippling for a moment before the Farseer and her entourage disappeared from sight.

It was hard to say where she was, but by all accounts it appeared she was somewhere near Kaelor.
_"Do not fear the retaliation of the Orks,"_ Maia sent out to Kaelor, though that was perhaps a more crude translation, she basically meant the enemy would find it troublesome to hurt his squad.
Her mind reached out to Kaelor's and his two warriors, pressing on into the Fates and psychically guiding them to strike beyond perfection, and be able to avoid the enemy blows with impossible insight.

The Stompa would be troublesome, but she had a few ideas in mind for it later, at the moment it'd actually prove amusingly useful, Orks were intriguing like that.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaelor Asmur felt the teleportation energies suffuse him, before he translated to the surface. 

"Stay close Dragons." said Kaelor, hefting his Firepike, "Thing's are going to get messy." he said, stalking towards the Ork encampment. Seeing the trukks, and the Stompa, Kaelor evaluated the situation.

"That Stompa is an Alpha target." said Kaelor, having hid behind some barrels. None of the orks were around.

"But it will need several shots to take it down, by which time many trukks will have escaped. Therefore, I propose this; we plant all of our fusion bombs on the target, rigging the walker to detonate in a chain reaction. Then, we blow the trukks with our guns. It will take one shot per trukk, and with three of us, we need only take two shots each. Then, as we leave, send a volley of parting shots to the Stompa and detonate the fusion bombs. Got it?" he asked, before relaying it all to the Autarch.

"Request permission to proceed, Autarch." he said.


----------

